# Best way to teach recall?



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm hoping someone can give me a breakdown as to how to best teach Enzo a solid recall. Right now, his is pretty much non-existant. He's super obsessed with the snow right now and when I need him to come in (when we're going to bed or trying to leave for work in the morning), we literally have to chase him down, grab his lead and bring him back in. It's driving me nuts with all of the snow in the backyard. Any and all tips are greatly appreciated! 

Also, not sure if it's relevant, but we have an unfenced backyard with a lead that gives him access to almost the whole yard. It's the type that goes from the house to a tree in the back and has a little pully thing so that he can move along it, if that makes sense.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Stephanie has a great recall article that hopefully someone has a link to.

Personally, I would take him out on a regular leash if I knew I was in a hurry... no frustration trying to get him, no dog learning to stay away, and no conflict to compromise the training long term ("I know they're about to leave, I don't want to come, but I know she has a treat. What to do!")


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im having the same problem with Joey recently also because he would rather play in the snow! haha. It is super frustrating so i'll be checking up on this thread.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Excellent article. I have it bookmarked.

Training your dog to come when called - Los Angeles Dogs | Examiner.com


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Can't say it's reliable...yet but has good start. 

I worked with Gabby and come right away. Lots of treats. Outside when she would go and play, I would wait until distracted call her if she came right away 'treat'. When we started letting her go out by herself, when we called her in 'treat'. All this treats have paid off and I can call her and get her attention to come. She comes. I have had some "issues" we go back to basics and re-address her need to come. 

We take the dogs to a nice trail for a walk. Gabby is on a 50' check cord, mostly dragging it, so we can get it if we need to, but this is a doggy fun walk so.... However I have a pocket full of treats. When she is in full play, I call her and if she comes right away no hesitation, treat. If she hesitates she gets a good dog when she does come. If she doesn't we reel her in. I want to add, I am still rewarding her on her way in. Saying "good dog" so she knows that is the desired behavior. 

Recently one night we took the dogs to a local school/park. They were running around, having a great ol' time I did not see the person walking through the park. Belle and Quinn did, and took off to see who it was, Gabby hot on their heels. Art started calling the labs, and I called Gabby (oh I was out of treats by now) Gabby heard her name stopped on a dime, turned and ran to me while the labs went forward to the stranger. I was so thrilled with Gabby. No it is not proof she has a recall but proof she fully understands. 

I would say go back to basics, long leashes, treats, do not give a command you can not enforce. Also work hard in areas with high distraction, if you can enforce the behavior that is where you should be working. Enzo is old enough. In your back yard if you do not want to leash potty I know it is not an option in our house in the AM before work. Once you are ready to leave, if Enzo won't come in, go out not to catch him, get his attention and then run the other way. Gabby would chase us and we would run inside. Worked every time. They do think if they do not come in, you won't leave. 

At the trial one day, Art had his whistle on for Quinn (hunt practice) he used the whistle to call Quinn in 3 longer blasts (one quick means sit) though I did not call Gabby, she came RUNNING when she heard the 3 long blasts. It worked every time when she was distracted. Having not taught her that, I was impressed. I wondered if she picked it up at the breeders when she would work her dog with the pups around.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm going to second the "don't give a command unless you can enforce it" but I'll also add "if you can enforce it within seconds". Not much good to say "come", then have to dig up boots, jacket, tuque, etc before you go out to enforce it. By then, he's completely forgotten the cue "come" so come becomes "keep doing what you're doing".

I've had huge issues working with Ranger's recall and I still don't trust him one hundred percent. I read a great post by tippy a while back about how recall needs to become habit so just doing it once or twice a day isn't enough. Since then, I've tried to do at least ten or so recall reps a day, every day. I started in the house with minimal distraction and gave treats/threw a party for him when he came. Worked out to the backyard with a leash and made it a "static" recall to help build habit. Eventually, he had a longe line on (so i could enforce it) and it was no longer a static recall. He could sniff, get distracted, play with his buddy, but when I called "come", he had to COME. If he didn't, he got a tug (note: do not PULL the dog in to you) and then slackened the leash and praised when he came, then he could immediately go back out to whatever it was he was doing previously. That way it wasn't always a "she calls come and i go, the fun stops...so i'm not going to go." Lots of times I'd break up the playing by calling him, give him a cookie, then send him out to play.

We'd just gotten to the point of working near distractions (the front yard, the open field at the barn, etc) and at that point, I had to "up" my reinforcer since no cookie could compare to all the smells/sights. He dragged a 50 ft longe line and I'd stand at one end of the field with a can of tripe and a spoon. Tripe is the ONLY thing he'd come for without "taking a break" and wandering off to smell something (or chase something). Unfortunately, our recall has fallen to the way side and I need to get back at it. I eventually want to get him so he's trustworthy at off leash parks, but I think that's a ways away. This is a good reminder to get me back out there working on it! I think that's also something to remember. Depending on the dog, recall isn't necessarily something they learn and then you're work is done (like "sit"). I think recall is a fluctuating, always-in-progress training with SOME dogs, like the ones with a high prey drive. I think I'll be working on bettering his recall forever!

Another thing to note: if you're not already, use a separate command for "i want you here at some point but no hurry". If "come" doesn't always mean "get your butt here NOW" then dogs start to tune out the importance of it. If I'm not 100% sure Ranger will listen to me, I use "here" or "come on". Both will get him to me 99% of the time, but if he's sniffing poop in the backyard and I yell "come" and he doesn't...I've just undone hours of work, even if I go out there to get him. I'd much rather use "here" for a situation like that.

Some obedience schools also offer just recall classes if you're interested. I'm waiting for one to open up at a facility here and I'm going to enroll Ranger in hopes of solidifying his recall.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I'm going to second the "don't give a command unless you can enforce it" but I'll also add "if you can enforce it within seconds".


*echoes this*

I started teaching comes early with Jacks because this is one of the most difficult things to solidly teach a dog after he's gotten old enough to be interested in everything else but their owner. 

So that's a lot of positive reinforcement type training early on - with Jacks I'd play games where if he was in the kitchen and I was out in the hallway and he happened to look at me, I'd drop down into my best play bow for him and let him eat my hair when he came galloping in. And then I praised him for coming (good come!). 

That was different from what happened outside. I would not take any dog off leash until I know for sure he will stay on the property, stay close to me, and immediately follow me inside when I go in. That happened early with Jacks who never lost that puppy connection with me. It took a few more years until we reached that point with our other dogs who lost that puppy connection early. 

Something we did to get the dogs to come running inside and make going inside a POSITIVE thing was only treating the dogs on the front step as they go inside. <- This might help you out with Enzo. As long as you are consistent and it is a high value treat given only when coming inside.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Other than the great stuff everyone is suggesting, I recently read a website where the lady believes in making "come" a reflex. The way she says it, the dogs body should be turning towards you before he knows it. 

Supposedly you acquire this by starting small.. Get a clicker, yummy treats and a boring room. Everytime he walks in your direction even a little, say the cue, click and offer a treat (near you so he has to come all the way). Repeat like 20-50 times per session, eventually going to different rooms in the house and then outside. It's all about conditioning a reflex to the word.. I think you need something like 3000 reps to see actual results.. 

I'm going to try it! Good luck if you decide to!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

I am very successful with the "really reliable recall" - a little bit like summer's mom mentioned. There were months and months of training in a non-distractable environment. Everytime Lilly comes she got REALLY good treats - food (like turkey, fish, bits of sausages, chicken, bacon...). "Fine dining", if possible over 30 seconds is the key. Playing, being ridiculously enthusiastic about the coming helps, too. Over the months she really 'knows' now that the new "lilly pronto" means something really good is to expect and she comes on a fly.... I tried it very successful the other day in the doggie park where she was actually on the jump to greet another women.. She turned while jumping and ran to me, it was pretty impressive....

Can recommend the 'really reliable recall' - there is a dvd and a small booklet available...


----------



## daisysmam (Sep 5, 2010)

Daisy's recall was always spotty at best. She'd come when it suited her or when there were no distractions. But, boy when there were...NO WAY. I can't tell you how many times I had to chase her down. (or tried to) I was seriously tempted to post this same exact question but I decided to go back to basics and start over with what she (I) learned in puppy school. Treats every time she listened although she is ball obsessed and that actually worked better. I finally realized that the reason she stopped listening was that I was being inconsistent in her training. It was really strange, but when she hit 20 months old (she's 22 months now) something clicked and she will now come whenever and where ever I call her. (Mostly lol) I'm still amazed at the change. I guess what everyone on here says is true...consistancy in training is key. This forum has been a life saver for me. I only wish I would have found it sooner. Daisy is from a BYB and I didn't have a clue what to look for in a puppy (so far no health issues...fingers crossed). The wealth of information on here is incredible and I for one whould like to say THANK YOU for all the help 
-Marjie


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good advice in this thread I would follow it. I will tell you what I did, but your dog is too old for this. 

I took advantage of the fact that puppies like to be close to you and are so willing and eager to learn. Scout went on several off-leash walks with me from day one at 8 weeks old (to this day it's almost a daily occurrence). I would play hide and go seek--I was always the one hiding and she had to come find me. I never called her unless I knew she would come, and I always praised/petted/played with her for coming. On our walks I would also change directions at random if she ran out ahead. It wasn't until she hit adolescence that I started using food, and then had to reinforce the come when she decided to test disobedience


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wanted to give an update. So far, so good. I've been carrying around Zuke's mini-naturals in my pockets and randomly telling Enzo to come throughout the day. He, of course, loves that mom now randomly calls him into different rooms for the sole purpose of telling him that he's a good boy and giving him treats. I think we're going to keep at it like this next week and then next weekend, I'll take him out to my dad's house (he has a large fenced-in backyard) and see how it goes there. We'll try it with my dad's golden in the house, of course. I don't think Enzo's ready for the command while he's playing with a friend and I don't want to set ourselves up for failure just because I wanted to test him. =)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a note from a book I just finished (and no - none of NorCal Pack has any recall at all and it's all my fault, but...) anyway, the author said it would be a great idea not only to teach the "come" command, but, also a "stop or stay there" command. His reasoning was if only taught a recall or come they might turn and get into even more trouble ie..traffic. whereas a stop stay would keep they safe.


----------

